# Hardware list compatibilithy



## DwBSD (Aug 21, 2012)

Where can find the list of compatible hardware with FreeBSD? :q
Regards


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html


----------

